# Why does anybody buy from B&H?



## rexbobcat (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't understand why anyone would use B&H for anything other than gear research. They're a great company and all, but 90% of their stuff can be purchased from Amazon, and Amazon is so much better with shipping.

I looked at a set of rechargeable AA batteries, and the earliest shipping time is April 13...ten days from now...Whyyyyyy?????


----------



## AvianStewardess (Apr 3, 2015)

I guess because I reward them for having that gear research...

As for the ten days from now: they are on holiday for Passover.  I lucked out and got my exchange done on time...I was holding my breath as I want the filters along on an upcoming visit to family.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 3, 2015)

Okay so apparently it's because of passover, but even so, rarely are their shipping times short especially for camera accessories.

Like, some things often seem to have a shipping time of over a month. And they aren't even out of stock (according to the website)


----------



## ruifo (Apr 3, 2015)

I never had problems with B&H, and I had problems with Amazon. So, from my personal experience, I run way from Amazon, and see B&H as a safe harbor. Since 2013 I concentrate my purchases at B&H, always with expedite free delivery, and not a single problem, or return, so far. The only thing that piss me off is the religious observations...

So I guess we all have different experiences with these many stores.


----------



## limr (Apr 3, 2015)

Better prices and wider selection for film than on Amazon.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 3, 2015)

limr said:


> Better prices and wider selection for film than on Amazon.



That makes sense. I was thinking more about lighting equipment. If you need a softbox in a pinch, good luck.


----------



## limr (Apr 3, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Better prices and wider selection for film than on Amazon.
> ...



Well yeah. I don't think I've ever bought anything from B&H other than film-related stuff. So it's pretty great for me, but if I were looking for studio gear or something, then no, I wouldn't buy from them. But then again, I have no use for studio gear.

But some people are willing to pay a premium to buy from a trusted source, or maybe they don't know any other sources.

One of these days, though, you should visit the store in Manhattan. It's a hell of a thing.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 3, 2015)

limr said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



yeah I used to get their massive catalog which was cool. Since moving to LA, there isn't really a megastore quite as large as B&H, but there is Samy's Cameras and a Leica store. I actually held in my hand $20,000 worth of camera equipment, which is something I never thought I'd get to do. That was pretty cool lol.

The thing about Amazon is that I only buy from it when the supplier is either Amazon or the manufacturer of the product. If it's a third-party distributor: nope.


----------



## terri (Apr 3, 2015)

You're in LA - have you given Freestyle a try?   There are 2 brick & mortars in the LA area, and I've never had a bit of trouble ordering online with them.   Yes, they cater to the film crowd, but have plenty of digital equipment, studio equipment, etc.   I'd love to visit both B&H in NY as well as Freestyle in LA!    I've never had any issues with B&H online, either (though I understand occasionally it sets you up for a delay).

Here ya go -    Freestyle!


----------



## Designer (Apr 3, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> I looked at a set of rechargeable AA batteries, and the earliest shipping time is April 13...ten days from now...Whyyyyyy?????


There might be a couple of reasons.  

Passover for one thing, and the merchandise you want could be on backorder.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 3, 2015)

terri said:


> You're in LA - have you given Freestyle a try?   There are 2 brick & mortars in the LA area, and I've never had a bit of trouble ordering online with them.   Yes, they cater to the film crowd, but have plenty of digital equipment, studio equipment, etc.   I'd love to visit both B&H in NY as well as Freestyle in LA!    I've never had any issues with B&H online, either (though I understand occasionally it sets you up for a delay).
> 
> Here ya go -    Freestyle!



Oh wow I didn't know Freestyle was in LA. I've bought some film from them online. Neat! I'll have to check out their brick and mortar then.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 3, 2015)

There are a ton of Brick & Mortar in SoCal. I use OC Camera. They give me B&H prices, I pay the tax, but no waiting.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 3, 2015)

I buy virtually everything from B&H or Adorama (both in NYC)
If you've ever been to the B&H store in NYC, there is a UPS trailer backed up to their shipping dock and that goes out every day.
If I order Sunday through Thursday, I get almost everything next day.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 3, 2015)

PS- Pro Photo is heavy into film and studio stuff.

Pro Photo Connection

G


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 3, 2015)

Whenever I get something from BH they send it the next day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 3, 2015)

I've ordered from B&H in the afternoon and had my item delivered the next day, free.  Also they are great about returns.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 3, 2015)

The last two weeks I've ordered gear on Thursday evening, and it's arrived Friday afternoon. I live in CT, but still. Even Amazon isn't that fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 3, 2015)

I have only dealt with them on 1 purchase occasion. It sounds weird, I know.. I ordered a tripod but my fault, it was the wrong 1.
They sent me a shipping label and I paid for return. Ordered the right tripod, and after just practicing with the 90 degree center column, it was scratching itself. 
Called, sent back the tripod with their pre- paid label. 
All quickly handled, no finger pointing that the tripod is good etc....
But, No one called/emailed  to follow up about getting me / replacing another tripod. 

Maybe not their issue but  I ended up waiting a couple of months, ordered a $475 tripod off Adorama
I did actually talk to someone at some point about my return, and they could have committed me on the spot.

I have to admire anyone who sticks to their beliefs in this day and age, so I get it that they are closed for a religious holiday when they could be making money!!


----------



## KmH (Apr 4, 2015)

Because as a KelbyOne member (used to be NAPP) a perk I get is free shipping from B&H.
B&H often has stuff I need/want Amazon doesn't carry.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 4, 2015)

I have been using B&H for 16 years and I never had a problem with shipping or otherwise. I know what I order is what I am getting and I am not getting hit with sales taxes.When I am impatient, I will get my things from my local shop and suck up a 6.35 percent sales tax.I already  pay a lot of property taxes and sales taxes as it is.In the event I have a problem, I just pick up the phone and make a call and I go directly to the source.Its a win win for me.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 4, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> I buy virtually everything from B&H or Adorama (both in NYC)
> If you've ever been to the B&H store in NYC, there is a UPS trailer backed up to their shipping dock and that goes out every day.
> If I order Sunday through Thursday, I get almost everything next day.


My experience precisely. Both B&H and Adorama have provided me with great service. And I've received next-day delivery at no extra cost when ordering after 5pm from Adorama!


----------



## snowbear (Apr 4, 2015)

I buy from B&H and Adorama and have never been disappointed.

B&H is definitely closed for Passover:


> *Passover Closing*
> We are not accepting orders at this time
> 
> *SuperStore & Offices*
> ...


----------



## beachrat (Apr 4, 2015)

I buy from them because it's convenient and easy for me to walk in the door and get what I need.
Same thing for Adorama,Cameta and Berger Bros.
If those 4 shops don't have it,then I seriously doubt I need it.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 4, 2015)

I respect that one's conviction takes priority over business.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 4, 2015)

There are a lot of things that B&H and Adorama sell that Amazon doesn't.  When you start looking into specialized grip and lighting equipment you'll find that Amazon either doesn't list it at all or that it's actually being listed by one of the larger brick and mortar stores.  For example, when I search for a finger and dot set on Amazon I get a polka dot neck strap/wrist strap combo.  When I search for the same thing at B&H the first thing I get is a finger and dot kit.      Just try searching on Amazon for a butterfly panel.


----------



## jake337 (Apr 4, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> There are a ton of Brick & Mortar in SoCal. I use OC Camera. They give me B&H prices, I pay the tax, but no waiting.



Same here.   I would much rather just drive ten minutes and pick something up.   Most brick and mortar stores will price match these days anyways.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 5, 2015)

i find many orders are cheaper through B&H.  and get here faster.

I bought replacement DK-21 the other day and B&H beat amazon hands down because the DK-21 is only an "add-on" item through amazon, therefore I couldn't even order it.

When I padded me order, one thing wasn't through amazon, so I couldn't even do that.

then there was taxes and shipping on top of that, with B&H beating Amazon in both areas.


----------



## GlennT (Apr 5, 2015)

Personally, I try to buy locally whenever i can, and prices are generally the same.  I like the instant gratification, and if nobody does it, the option will eventually disappear.  It's easier to deal with returns and exchanges, plus you can handle gear in person.  After that, my purchases go along with value adds.  The site with the info and presentation that helps me the most wins.  If it is a straight up purchase, with little to no research, then I use Amazon prime.  E.g. I just bought the canon 17-55mm f/2.8 and hood locally, but I bought the b+w circular polarizer on amazon.  Granted, I was also annoyed by the salesman trying to push ProMaster accessories, but their price was $25 higher and this filter was not in stock.

You do have to watch out for gray market gear online.  Amazon doesn't say anything regarding this, but it's probably the 3rd party sellers you rally need to worry about.


----------



## AlanKlein (Apr 5, 2015)

beachrat said:


> I buy from them because it's convenient and easy for me to walk in the door and get what I need.
> Same thing for Adorama,Cameta and Berger Bros.
> If those 4 shops don't have it,then I seriously doubt I need it.



If you buy a hundred dollars worth of stuff from B&H, you can park free across from their store for an hour, I believe two hours for over two hundred.  Right in Manhattan!

B&H is very ethical.  Trust is important when dealing with suppliers; especially if you're buying regularly and sometimes expensive stuff.


----------



## JimMcClain (Apr 6, 2015)

My very first experience with B&H was when I was buying a Panasonic FZ-200. I had ordered from another company that offered the same price as everyone else, but had a few added items for free and 2-day shipping for free. B&H had a similar deal, but they were closed at the time (a Saturday).

That Monday, the company I ordered from called me on the phone and asked if I would like to include a battery and charger for my camera - the guy said the camera didn't come with that. He quoted me a price that was about 75 bucks higher. I asked for a 2-hour guarantee on that "sale price" and he gave me a code. When I did a little research, I discovered the camera did come with a battery and charger and I was being ripped off. I also found that the company had already charged my credit card with the original amount, even though they hadn't shipped yet.

I called B&H because I'd heard they have real people answer phones that actually know what they are talking about. The guy who answered was very helpful and I placed an order for the camera with him. It also came with the added items - filters and stuff - free shipping and no tax. I got my refund from the other company because I kept calling to pester them.

Since then, I have ordered all my camera equipment from B&H except those few items they didn't carry (my refurbished Nikon D810 came from Nikon and recently, a RRS BH-55 had to be ordered from RRS). If I needed something quickly and B&H was not able to deliver because they were closed or out of stock, I would shop around, but B&H is my go-to store for anything photography and computer (I got most of the components for last year's desktop build from B&H). I only order from Amazon when all other sources have been exhausted.

Jim


----------



## sscarmack (Apr 6, 2015)

I've never had a problem with BH, they stand behind their products and their support is top notch.


----------



## KenC (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeah, ordered several things from B&H with zero problems.  I used to go into a Calumet Photo store around here because I likes actually handling what I was buying, but since they closed a couple of years ago, I've gotten everything from B&H.


----------



## Didereaux (Apr 6, 2015)

Guess you haven't noticed Amazons shipping speed lately.  The last 2-3 months they NEVER ship anything until about a week after the order.  After firing all the warehouse people last year over the wage dispute Bezos has not replaced those people and the shipping is suffering for it(I have cut way back on orders from Amazon).   As for B&H  I would bet that any recent orders are delayed by Passover etc.   B&H has for years been a consistently fast shipper as far as my experience goes with them.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 6, 2015)

Didereaux said:


> Guess you haven't noticed Amazons shipping speed lately.  The last 2-3 months they NEVER ship anything until about a week after the order.  After firing all the warehouse people last year over the wage dispute Bezos has not replaced those people and the shipping is suffering for it(I have cut way back on orders from Amazon).   As for B&H  I would bet that any recent orders are delayed by Passover etc.   B&H has for years been a consistently fast shipper as far as my experience goes with them.



Oh really? I've never noticed much of a problem with Amazon, but I also have a Prime account, which gives free two-day shipping. I guess my thing is that every time I look up B&H, they're either 

A. Closed

B. The item often has to be special ordered and then shipped to me. This applies mostly to niche items like softboxes (since they're are so many different brands/kinds) and booms/stands/jibs. They seem to be pretty good when ordering general stuff like lenses and lighting kits, but I'm a real big deal hunter. I get a high from finding great deals on used gear ala Ebay and Amazon.


----------



## runnah (Apr 6, 2015)

I like that I can open up a chat window or pick up a phone and get advanced technical questions regarding gear. Amazon may be slightly cheaper but they lack the customer service. Plus I feel better giving my money to B&H over amazon.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm about to buy the Tamron 150-600.

If I buy on Amazon, I need to make sure to buy from an authorized Tamron dealer, and since the price of the lens is same throughout the entire US I might as well order directly from a source and one that I might be able to get a 3-5% rebate off from.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 6, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I'm about to buy the Tamron 150-600.
> 
> If I buy on Amazon, I need to make sure to buy from an authorized Tamron dealer, and since the price of the lens is same throughout the entire US I might as well order directly from a source and one that I might be able to get a 3-5% rebate off from.



Thankfully Amazon has been really good about having items in their warehouse. If they do have to ship from an authorized dealer, the shipping time is generally so long that it makes more sense to use B&H (if they have the item).


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 7, 2015)

I would buy from them if I were able to go into the store itself; it's pretty crazy in there, but something every photographer should experience once.


----------



## waday (Apr 7, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> Oh really? I've never noticed much of a problem with Amazon, but I also have a Prime account, which gives free two-day shipping.



I have a Prime account, and over the past two years, I've been getting three-day shipping when it should be two-day on one out of every 5 or so packages. Granted, it _could_ have been the local courier service, as they weren't the best.



DanOstergren said:


> I would buy from them if I were able to go into the store itself; it's pretty crazy in there, but something every photographer should experience once.



Definitely agree.

I find the salespeople to be not that friendly, so I'd rather stick to online ordering. Well, that and I typically visit NYC on weekends, Manhattan on Saturdays, so I can never go unless I make a special trip. Oh well.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 7, 2015)

waday said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > Oh really? I've never noticed much of a problem with Amazon, but I also have a Prime account, which gives free two-day shipping.
> ...


Yeah, I thought their customer service was pretty terrible as well. I'm still glad I was able to see/experience it once while I lived in NYC. After the first time though I decided I would either order online or send the intern for me.


----------



## waday (Apr 7, 2015)

DanOstergren said:


> Yeah, I thought their customer service was pretty terrible as well. I'm still glad I was able to see/experience it once while I lived in NYC. After the first time though I decided I would either order online or send the intern for me.


It's a great experience... and a little overwhelming at first. haha.


----------



## RDenhardt (Apr 7, 2015)

Not to hijack this thread but has anybody bought any used gear off B&H, especially lenses?  Its not that im worried its just they listed one item as an 8 condition wise but in the comments say it doesn't come with a hood, case, and has scratches and dust... I just hate not being able to actually see the lens atleast in photos before buying.  Sorry OP but atleast it deals with B&H


----------



## Braineack (Apr 7, 2015)

my Tamron 70-200 2.8 VC was used from them.

I can't remember the rating, maybe 10.  I couldn't tell it was used but the tripod mount was a little bent/used.


----------



## limr (Apr 8, 2015)

waday said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I thought their customer service was pretty terrible as well. I'm still glad I was able to see/experience it once while I lived in NYC. After the first time though I decided I would either order online or send the intern for me.
> ...



Across the street from B&H is a little second-floor camera store that deals mostly with film cameras. Can't remember what it's called or if they have any digital stuff as well, but they've got an amazing collection of old cameras for sale. The Leica collection would give gsgary the biggest orgasm of his life.

Ah, found it: The Photo Village

Google Maps


----------



## table1349 (Apr 8, 2015)

Why you ask....
Amazon.com Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS with 1080p Full-HD Video Mode Digital SLR Camera Body Camera Photo
Canon EOS 5D Mark III DSLR Camera Body Only 5260B002 B H Photo

Same camera....same price.  So whats the difference?

Amazon knows virtually nothing about the products they carry.  They are a warehouse/order house.  You order, they find it and ship it.  
B&H has real staff that knows about their products.  I called one day to get some info about a particular lens  i eventually ordered.  One of the electronics guys answered the phone.  Didn't play games, told me he was an electronics guy not a camera guy, asked if I would mind holding a minute.  In just a few seconds on hold I was connected with a camera guy who knew the answers to my questions.  

B&H covers what they sell.  They are not just a pass through for some distributor or manufacturer.  If they can resolve the issue quickly with out having to go through the manufacturer they will.  They give customer service.  This is especially nice for gray market buyers.  They will cover warranty instead of making the person send it usually back to Japan, China, Korea etc.   They also understand that a photographer may not be satisfied with a particular copy of a lens and are happy to take one back and send you a new copy.  

If you have questions about products and what you all you need to make what you want to happen, happen, they know and are happy to talk to you about your various options.   Amazon order operators know one thing, how to take orders.   It would be wonderful some of the newbies learned to shop with B&H or Adorama.  Both are good at customer service and if they would call one of them first maybe we wouldn't have so many questions like, "I want to get my flash off camera and was looking at (insert your favorite brand of triggers).  Do I need one or two of them to make my flash work?"

As for them being closed at certain times, Learn the high holiday's and realize that their sabbath is from sundown on Friday to sundown Saturday instead of Sunday.


----------



## Didereaux (Apr 9, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > Guess you haven't noticed Amazons shipping speed lately.  The last 2-3 months they NEVER ship anything until about a week after the order.  After firing all the warehouse people last year over the wage dispute Bezos has not replaced those people and the shipping is suffering for it(I have cut way back on orders from Amazon).   As for B&H  I would bet that any recent orders are delayed by Passover etc.   B&H has for years been a consistently fast shipper as far as my experience goes with them.
> ...




An update.  I just made 3 orders on seperate days from Amazon.  ALL three orders were NOT shipped for 8 or more days.  All were Amazon fulfilled orders.   This is the norm now with Amazon.  Add the shipping time on and you are over 2 weeks before delivery.   My response is to search out other sources. eBAy has become a reliable source for on-line stores, and the prices are equal to or lower than offered on Amazon.  those are FACTS!   Why would you pay for a Prime membership with Amazon just to get what is considered decent shipping speeds?


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm glad I work at a camera store.................I can just grab it off the shelf and get employee prices.......


----------

